# Help with synthetic stock painting



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I painted the synthetic stock on my Savage 93FV with the Krylon camo spray paint. I have noticed that for the most part, it resists scratching pretty well. However, I was curious how some of you have finished the stock. Do you put on some sort of finishing coat on it?

So far, I have put two layers of the desert tan on it and am thinking about changing it to a faded grey/black/white blend (sort of like a cloudy sky). I noticed Jeffmo painted his Mini 14 and it looks like there is some sort of clear coat on it. 

I don't think I will be painting any metal yet for I havent built up the nerve to do so.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

buckeyeguy said:


> I painted the synthetic stock on my Savage 93FV with the Krylon camo spray paint. I have noticed that for the most part, it resists scratching pretty well. However, I was curious how some of you have finished the stock. Do you put on some sort of finishing coat on it?
> 
> So far, I have put two layers of the desert tan on it and am thinking about changing it to a faded grey/black/white blend (sort of like a cloudy sky). I noticed Jeffmo painted his Mini 14 and it looks like there is some sort of clear coat on it.
> 
> I don't think I will be painting any metal yet for I havent built up the nerve to do so.


I have yet to start on my synth painting project but I am planning on using this.
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=1117&title=ALUMA-HYDE+II
I think it should work, what I like is it says after curing it is chemical and solvent resistant. As for metal painting head down to your local auto parts store and get some ceramic header paint (the 1000 + degree stuff). Sand all old finish off. Wipe all your metal down with chemical degreaser and then acetone. Then bake in your oven as the instructions say. Its that simple, just go in light coats to avoid runs.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

my sks didn't have any clear coat.
when i did the metal parts i didn't strip any finish off,i just wiped them down with alcohol to make sure any oil or dirt was removed.don't spray shut any ports!
the spray paint came from walmart.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

jeffmo said:


> when i did the metal parts i didn't strip any finish off,i just wiped them down with alcohol to make sure any oil or dirt was removed.don't spray shut any ports!
> the spray paint came from walmart.


Depending on the type of finish you want and product used, you may want to take the extra steps. I know for most bake on paints you really need to make sure the old finish is off and no oil, what so ever is on the part. And learn to be creative with masking tape, it is your friend.


----------

